# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Sıvri biber patlıcan yasaklandı

## ORHAN AFACAN

SİVRİ BİBER PATLICAN YASAKLANDI

Pazarda,manavda,süper markette..
Etiketler zirveye konuşlandı .
Pahalılık ile bir rekabette
Sivri biber,patlıcan yasaklandı. 
🇹🇷
Üretimde ithal bütün girdiler..
Böylece fiyatı etkilediler
Tarımı ,hayvancılığı bitirdiler..
Üretim ithale tam odaklandı. 
🇹🇷
Gıda tırmanıyor her bir ankette. .
Kısa ,kısa yok oldu berekette. 
Tarımın kaynağı bu memlekette
Saman bile ithalle karşılandı 
🇹🇷
Karneye bağlanmış bir zaman ekmek..
O günlerime döneriz giderek..?
İşsizlik alanı genişleyerek. .
Konkordato peş ,peşe sıralandı. 
🇹🇷
Üretici ,nakliyeci sitem dolu...
Darılıyor halde mutfağın yolu..
Kim sebep krize ,neyin güçlü rolü ?
Kimi günde tüketici suçlandı. 
🇹🇷
Orhan Afacan izmir 
31.1.2019

----------


## ahmetyildirim

İnşallah üretime doğru tekrar atak yaparız. Hep ithal bi yere kadar. Sonumuz hayırola.

----------

